
Drop in intelligence levels in seven Scandinavian countries - nec4b
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289617302787?via%3Dihub
======
fwguru
Does anyone know why? Is it because of the migrants? USA seems to be
increasing IQ and it probably has more migrants than the scandinavia.

~~~
nec4b
No concrete answers as to why, only that the drop began about 1995.

